# My Seven Year Old Son's Big Catch!



## Malum Prohibitum (Jul 19, 2008)

The picture that follows is about 12 miles off Destin in the Gulf of Mexico. Do not be alarmed at the size of this fish.


----------



## Malum Prohibitum (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## Hunter Haven (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice one indeed!! Look at that smile if you don't believe me..


----------



## Malum Prohibitum (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, the story does not end there.  



> I have seen bait that is bigger. Looks like fun.



He decided to use it as bait!  He hooked it and put it in the water.  Guess what?  He used it to catch the only keeper of the day, a 19 inch red snapper!


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 19, 2008)

That's what it's all about.....Big Smiles......

Great job Dad.......


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 19, 2008)

Way to go!


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 19, 2008)

Fine memories for both of you!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Job, I am sure he will remember the day he out caught everyone else.


----------



## puredrenalin (Jul 23, 2008)

Thats what its all about!!


----------



## capt stan (Jul 23, 2008)

Awesome dude!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 23, 2008)

keep the pic for life, cause he may never claim it again


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 23, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 23, 2008)

Takes me back to when my kids were young. Enjoy it while you can, they will be grown in no time.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 23, 2008)

Awesome. That first pic is sure funny. Congrats to the young fisherman.


----------



## Malum Prohibitum (Mar 27, 2009)

From February, on Lake Allatoona, with First Bite Guide Service's Rob Eidson, here is a picture of me and my son with one of his hybrids . . .


----------



## christy (Mar 27, 2009)

Thats adorable.


----------



## Gitterdone (Mar 27, 2009)

Way to go dad.Looks like you include your son often,thats fantastiic.Keep the smiles coming.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Mar 27, 2009)

Them are so super be sure to keep them pic. cause they are like a blessing down the road....


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 29, 2009)

Yessir,it looks like you and the Lord have made a new fisherman! That is what it's all about,if we want our sport to have a future.


----------



## bds1078 (Mar 30, 2009)

What a smile. Great shots. Got a soon to be 4-year old that's Daddy's #1 fishin' buddy. Hope he remembers that one day when I can't see to drive!!


----------

